# Surf & Surf  (Lone Bear Supper)



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

*Surf & Surf  (Lone Bear Supper)*


This is a Meal that Mrs Bear never joins me with (No Fish of any kind), but I Still Love It !!!
I have my Best Fish results from my #360 Air Fryer, but my Scallops need to be Pan Fried to get my favorite Buttery flavor.
So I cut a Catfish Fillet in half & got it Breaded earlier in the day & put in the Fridge.
I also put 17 nice Sea Scallops in a container, with a little Olive Oil & some Old Bay.

Then a few hours later I put the Catty Fillets in the Wire Basket, on 2nd position, with the Baking Pan under it on the 3rd position.
Then I set the Heat for 400°, set on “Roast”, and set the timer for 30 minutes, to avoid an auto-shut-off.
Then I paused & checked the Temp @ 20 minutes, and they weren’t quite ready.
I checked again @ 22 minutes & they were @164° and 186°, so I removed them.

While this was happening to my Fish, I was also Pan Frying those 17 Sea Scallops in Butter in my Copper Pan.

Then I plated one of my Fillet pieces, and about half of the Scallops with a nice dollop of Sandwich Spread (for Tartar Sauce).

Then the next day, for a change of taste, I plated the other Fillet & the rest of the Scallops with some “Frank’s Red Hot”.
These two meals were very Tasty to this old Bear.


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear


2 halves of a Catfish Fillet:







One Pound of Sea Scallops (17 scallops) marinating in Olive Oil & Old Bay:






Breaded for Frying:






Ready for Air Fryer:






Set @ 400°:






Scallops frying in Butter:






Getting Tasty Now!!!






Ahh Man I love these all Buttery!!!






Catfish Done after 22 Minutes:






Plating:






First Night's Supper, with Fried Catfish, Buttery Sea Scallops, and Kraft Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce (for the Fillet):






Second Night's Supper, with Fried Catfish, Buttery Scallops, and some "Frank's Red Hot":


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice looking meal Bear!


----------



## gary s (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty to me, I love Scallops and that fish ! Looks like it came right out of a deep fryer.
Gunna have to try fish in my air fryer.  I did do Hush-puppies   in it last night, turned out perfect.

I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

Sure looks good from here. I love catfish!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2020)

Looking good Bear!

Never saw a bear that didn't like fish!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2020)

There you go a nice seafood dinner with 2 fine tasting meats. You got me on using that sandwich spread for tartar sauce its great.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice.

Oddly enough while the wife was away seeing her sister I did the same exact thing just with a couple of flounder fillets.

Do you get fresh scallops or previously frozen out your way?


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

Can't go wrong with Scallops not a Catfish fan 
Richie


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 6, 2020)

That's my kinda meal !!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice Bear!  Where are the Hush Puppies?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

Yep, gotta try walleye in the 360 soon.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks fantastic!! Scallops are my wife’s favorite so I cook them once in awhile and always for anniversary dinner. Your wife sounds like my brother in law, hates meats from the water so much he once told me if a cow swam in the water he’d reject the beef LOL. Great looking meal , big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty to me, I love Scallops and that fish ! Looks like it came right out of a deep fryer.
> Gunna have to try fish in my air fryer.  I did do Hush-puppies   in it last night, turned out perfect.
> 
> I "LIKE" it
> ...



Thank You Gary!!
Yup---Try the fish---You won't believe how good it is!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




TNJAKE said:


> Nice looking meal Bear!



Thank You Jake!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2020)

looks more then great bear,  got to love sea scallops, I should be getting some sea scallops in a week or two, the wife always gets me some for my birthday going to have to try the olive oil and bay seasoning never did them that way.


----------



## xray (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks real good Bear! You don't have to eat that meal alone, I could always help you put it away

Like!


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 6, 2020)

Man, that looks tasty.  I need to work my air fryer a little more than I do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Sure looks good from here. I love catfish!



Thank You Sow!!

Bear




BandCollector said:


> Looking good Bear!
> 
> Never saw a bear that didn't like fish!
> 
> John



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> There you go a nice seafood dinner with 2 fine tasting meats. You got me on using that sandwich spread for tartar sauce its great.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Glad you like that Tartar Sauce!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> Nice.
> 
> Oddly enough while the wife was away seeing her sister I did the same exact thing just with a couple of flounder fillets.
> 
> Do you get fresh scallops or previously frozen out your way?



Thank You Norm!!
Frozen, but at least These are Frozen Individually, so I can take as many out as I want, because they aren't all frozen on a Big Lump.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 7, 2020)

Nice looking meal there Bear!

LIKE!

Scallops yes, catfish probably not.

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

tropics said:


> Can't go wrong with Scallops not a Catfish fan
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
Oh No---Catfish have always been my Favorite eating Fish!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jaxgatorz said:


> That's my kinda meal !!



Thank You Jax!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nice Bear!  Where are the Hush Puppies?



Thank You 5G !!
No Puppies---We have a Cat. LOL

Bear




Winterrider said:


> Yep, gotta try walleye in the 360 soon.



Thank You Rider!!
Walleyes are Few & Far Between in SE PA.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic!! Scallops are my wife’s favorite so I cook them once in awhile and always for anniversary dinner. Your wife sounds like my brother in law, hates meats from the water so much he once told me if a cow swam in the water he’d reject the beef LOL. Great looking meal , big like!



Thank You jcam!!
Appreciate that.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> looks more then great bear,  got to love sea scallops, I should be getting some sea scallops in a week or two, the wife always gets me some for my birthday going to have to try the olive oil and bay seasoning never did them that way.



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks real good Bear! You don't have to eat that meal alone, I could always help you put it away
> 
> Like!



Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> Man, that looks tasty.  I need to work my air fryer a little more than I do.




Thank You!!
Yup---AirFryer does a lot of things Good, but Chicken, Fish, and Sausages are Unbelievably Good!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice looking meal there Bear!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
Catfish is my favorite, but gotta be small (under 15"), and best if caught in the Spring.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2020)

brayhaven
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

